# EASY loom knit baby blanket



## annieb5191

If anyone is looking for an EASY baby blanket you can loom knit in a few days, copy/paste the
link above and it will take you right to the site on UTube with instructions on the tutorial. I used 2 skeins of 
Baby Bernat 6 chunky yarn that I picked up on sale at Joann's Fabric with a 41 peg round loom, 
and it only uses E-wrap and Purl stitch. I would only use a chunky thick soft 6 yarn as I am afraid
if you use a worsted weight yarn, 4, you will have to double your yarn and there may be holes 
in it from the yarn being too lightweight. You could try a swatch of worsted weight yarn 
and see how it works out. I needed something really quick and I worked the baby blanket up
in about 3 days working on it part-time. I wish I had a picture of it, but sent it out before I thought of it. 
Sorry.....try it out, think you will be pleased.


----------



## Nanamel14

Thanks for sharing, I've not seen a baby blanket done on a look before


----------



## Janet Kincade

Very nice, good video, love the yarn.


----------



## lovey

:sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Moon Loomer I

annieb5191 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmBdYfo0DK8
> 
> If anyone is looking for an EASY baby blanket you can loom knit in a few days, copy/paste the
> link above and it will take you right to the site on UTube with instructions on the tutorial. I used 2 skeins of
> Baby Bernat 6 chunky yarn that I picked up on sale at Joann's Fabric with a 41 peg round loom,
> and it only uses E-wrap and Purl stitch. I would only use a chunky thick soft 6 yarn as I am afraid
> if you use a worsted weight yarn, 4, you will have to double your yarn and there may be holes
> in it from the yarn being too lightweight. You could try a swatch of worsted weight yarn
> and see how it works out. I needed something really quick and I worked the baby blanket up
> in about 3 days working on it part-time. I wish I had a picture of it, but sent it out before I thought of it.
> Sorry.....try it out, think you will be pleased.


Two 5 wt strands * would substitute for a six weight yarn and four strands of worsted (4) wt will do the same on that 3/4" gauge loom. That Baby Bernat is colorful, makes a lovely blanket. Wonderful! Moon Loomer I 
*A stick knitter friend expanded that formula to put together eight strands of sock (1) wt yarn. How she knit as far as she did with that cable of yarn I do not know. The finished fabric did not live up to the promise of the eight lovely strands it was made of. Five of us, some rolling 2 strands, had a a fun hour or so tinking, untangling, talking, and rolling balls of yarn. PS That cable of sock yarn was amazingly strong. Moon Loomer I


----------



## annieb5191

A 1 wt. yarn would drive me crazy! I would never be able to hold on to the yarn let alone work with it. I think I am stuck at worsted weight, #4 and higher. I have tried to work #2 and knit socks, but I think with arthritis in my hands and wrists, that is the main reason I struggle with the softer lighter yarn. So, I do what I can but at times, have to say no to making things for people because I know in the long run I will pay for it with pain. And, I tell them but I know a couple of people just looked at me really weird. If you don't knit or even loom knit, you can't understand how working with yarn can cause pain, at times, holding on to the yarn and then the weird positions I get into with my hands and particularly working with the tension of a project. OH WELL, just glad I can still work with some of the yarns. Keeps me humble and out of yarn stores! haha! Take care.....


----------

